# USAF C-17 Globemaster All Female Crew



## FastTrax (Apr 20, 2021)

www.wai.org

www.fas.org/man/dod-101/sys/ac/c-17.htm

www.airforce-technology.com/projects/c-17-globemaster-iii/

www.abcnews4.com/news/local/about-90-military-women-participate-in-437th-airlift-wings-all-female-flight

www.dvidshub.net/news/46951/all-female-c-17-flight-commemorates-womens-history-month

www.af.mil/News?Features?Display/Article/143002/all-female-flight-crew-commemorates-womens-history-month/

www.facebook.com/15thWing/videos/women-empowering-women-during-all-female-c-17-flight/881820269330974/

www.twitter.com/usairforce/status/1376513271314976768

www.instagram.com/womeninaviation/?hl=en

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/729th_Airlift_Squadron


----------

